# Has anyone noticed . . .



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

It my limited experience with soap making I am finding that soap made with lard seems to hold scent better than all vegetable soap. Has anyone else noticed this? 

Anne


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I can't say that I have, Anne, but then again, I haven't made the same scent with two different formulas.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I have and found no difference. I think some of it depends on what types of oils you use in the all vege recipe, and how strong your scents are. 
Tam


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

I think scents play a huge roll in your final product. I only have a few suppliers I refuse to purchase my scents from due to them not sticking as long as they should or other variables. With scents you will find that you can usually find what you are looking for just about anywhere  Actually I think there is only one scent I have to purchase at one place only because they aren't able to dupe it anywhere...hmmm I should see if Tamera can get her people on it 

Lynn


----------

